# Wisp Mini Toothbrushes @[email protected]



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Check out these mini toothbrushes made
by colgate.They have a tiny plastic head
similar the the same bristles on finger toothbrushes.
I found a 2 pak today at dollar Tree for $1.
They have a tiny bead of human toothpaste
that you could probably run under hot water to
dissolve if your chi doesnt like the taste.
I bought 2 2- paks of these.Dahlia has a tiny mouth
with no cheek room and I think these tiny brushes
may work.Check out this link/page:

Colgate Wisp – brush and freshen your teeth while on the go*|*Gear Diary


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Please don't use them on Dahlia! Personally, I wouldn't even use them on myself, as there are tons of unnecessary chemicals in toothpaste products like that (yay natural! eacewink but they could actually be harmful to Dahlia...
Ask T about the tiny brush she has for the wee's. I know it's still big for their mouth, but I've seen them too and they are probably similar in size.


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

haha they are so cool! ive never seen them over here. were so behind in the times lol


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I would not recommend using these, reason being I have used them myself and the sensation is similar to that old binaca stuff you spray in your mouth - it's very intense for a mouth as large as ours, I can only imagine in their tiny mouth.

Generally i'm primarily natural, and organic, however I wouldn't even use that human toothpaste on dogs - the doggy toothpaste is a bit more suitable. If you're worried about brush size you can completely clean the cleaner out of the wisp brush and use that as a brush, however those brushes are very stiff and hard so it may hurt her gums.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Did you read my post?
I said run it under HOT water and remove the toothpaste bead
before using it.You could use a chicken flavor paste instead.
The size of the brush is the reason for use not the paste!!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> They have a tiny bead of human toothpaste
> that you could probably run under hot water to
> dissolve if your chi doesnt like the taste.


Sounded like a taste preference, not that you were just using the brush.

And it's not real toothpaste, it's like a bead of gel/liquid, I didn't scrub real hard but when I was finished the bead was still there, just emptied.

If you remember those listerine things, the little beads of liquid breath mints, that's what the center is.
Cool Fresh Breath Mints | Liquid Breath Mints


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

I really think the little finger brush works just fine for their small mouths...I think with the enzymes in the doggie toothpaste, you only have to get it on the tooth, not really scrub like a human does to remove tarter. Good for you for being a pet owner concerned about your doggies teeth.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I have used those myself as well, and could never get that ball dissolved either. So you should be able to just pick it off before. I never had luck with the finger brush, it is to big for ivy and Ferns mouth. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I think its a great design, but I prefer the finger brush


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

You can just pick out the bead with your fingernail before use.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

CET Toothbrush

That toothbrush will fit inside the mouth of a 10 week old, 1 lb chihuahua. I use it for Oakley and Bryco, and have used it in B's mouth since he was a 10 week 1 lb pup. So it WILL fit in any chi's mouth. He has a very small mouth and it was much smaller then 

Coupon code ADVAN15 will save you 15%.


----------



## princess prada (Nov 28, 2010)

I have the cinnamon one for myself, but never opened the pack!
Thats a great idea if it actually works


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

what a great idea to remove the bead kelly


----------

